# Rat RUB



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any pics of their rat setups (RUBs) and any tips pics on how to fix the mesh and set the tubs up would be appreciated : victory:


----------



## tobym (Nov 28, 2007)

DIY or pre-built rodent tub enclosures.

i found this


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

tobym said:


> DIY or pre-built rodent tub enclosures.
> 
> i found this



Yeah I have seen that one but am really after RUBs so I know exactly how to convert one :2thumb:


----------



## mrfang (Apr 10, 2009)

built a rack for rats using 50l rubs,wooden frame and mesh tops,self watering system..will post some pics for you soon..
:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Will try & get some pics tomorrow, just done 2 x 64L RUBs for my Does & a 42L for my Buck :2thumb:. Was easy to do, i cut out 2 large squares in the top but fixed the wire across the whole top/lid using bolts. I then cut a hole in the side (for extra ventilation). You'll see how i've done it in the pics, you'll have to excuse the state of the RUBs, i have Does with litters in them so a bit messy :whistling2:.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

i added all the info on how to convert rubs ect in your previous posts which you duly ignored

:2thumb:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Nightfirez said:


> i added all the info on how to convert rubs ect in your previous posts which you duly ignored
> 
> :2thumb:


I noted what you said, I took the sizes and foods you suggested:2thumb: (was an excellent post!) I just need pics as I have no idea how to fix the mesh to the tub and where to put the water bottle.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Nightfirez - what ratio do you use for the food you mentioned? I don't want to feed too much of one thing and not enough of something else. Also what vitamin supplement do you suggest?


Corny girl - Where did you get your rats from? I live in Waterlooville so and good breeders around Portsmouth would be awesome : victory:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Mattinho said:


> I noted what you said, I took the sizes and foods you suggested:2thumb: (was an excellent post!) I just need pics as I have no idea how to fix the mesh to the tub and where to put the water bottle.


 follow the guide link i posted then under 9 L rub as i said the guide can be adapted for any size rub 

i would personally just ignore the side meshed parts 

to make an auto feeder simply use 1/2" x 1/2" mesh form it in to a tray or tube 

as for the added food bits i just give them a scoop on a Sunday afternoon after I’ve cleaned them out throwing it around the tub so they have to go find it 

vitamin supplements i either use Dr johns vitamin blocks or the liquid just add to water or chuck a block in 

only thing with the blocks are I’ve found they tend to go through them very quickly


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Nightfirez said:


> follow the guide link i posted then under 9 L rub as i said the guide can be adapted for any size rub
> 
> i would personally just ignore the side meshed parts
> 
> ...



I thought that link was to the Really Useful Box website lol. Great guide. Thank you :2thumb:

Maybe you should write up a 'Getting started guide' - would make a great sticky : victory:

As for the feeder, would the mix fall through the holes? and do you just feed them once a week?

Thanks for the help :no1:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

i did and it wasn’t sticky so its in the feeder section some where last spotted around page 17 lol 

the Dr johns i feed is quite chunky so doesn’t fall through so easily the smaller bits do when I chuck them some in but that’s the point gives them something to mooch for and adds variety I don’t have weights or proportions for the mix i just literally bung it in a black bin and mix it up a bit what ever cheap at the cash n carry at the time 

I made square well ish feed holders large enough to fit a 1 L water bottle in for 2 reasons stops water leaks fouling there feed and saves me having to add extra holes for bottles 

it goes from floor to lid so also acts as a mesh support I find if I half fill it will last around 4 days I then refill and chuck another hand full of puppy milk bones in mainly last week before they birth until they have fully weaned the litters

I think animalstory had a post on how he was converting rubs as well I just adapted some of his methods with some id found on that guide works for me


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Nightfirez said:


> i did and it wasn’t sticky so its in the feeder section some where last spotted around page 17 lol
> 
> the Dr johns i feed is quite chunky so doesn’t fall through so easily the smaller bits do when I chuck them some in but that’s the point gives them something to mooch for and adds variety I don’t have weights or proportions for the mix i just literally bung it in a black bin and mix it up a bit what ever cheap at the cash n carry at the time
> 
> ...


Shame, as a newbie to rodent breeding every post (afrter reading back through :whistling2 has been very informative... I'd vote for it to be a sticky lol

I am thinking about using a watering system but I will definatly make the feeders like that. Do you fix it to the lid or is it free standing?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Mattinho said:


> Corny girl - Where did you get your rats from? I live in Waterlooville so and good breeders around Portsmouth would be awesome : victory:



I've just killed a load of males but have some females & could set you up with a couple if you wanted? You would need to get a male from someone though (try RubbleUK). Will also try & get some pics of my RUBs for you, had some pics on my old phone but deleted them before i could upload them to my laptop :whistling2:.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks 

heres the pics of the rubs i was on about 
64 L rat









18L mouse 









Multi tank 











scuse the finger prints lol :whistling2:


----------

